

The Aging of Science - haidut
http://euraeka.com/articles/6268285-The-Aging-of-Science

======
ilkhd2
Surprisingly, but the same IMHO is true for the industry. No teenager
prodigies in garage can change modern landscape, owned by big corps an
research establishments.

